# How Many Meals Per Day?



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Edie's never been a big eater, but for the last few days she's completely gone off her lunch. She eats breakfast and dinner quite happily and seems well in herself; there just doesn't seem to be a time in the middle of the day when she feels like she needs a meal. 

She's only just turned five months old, and I was told that puppies should be fed three times a day until six months, so should I be worried, or should I just let her skip lunch?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd cut out the 3rd meal for sure. She's telling you 2 is enough. :lol: I usually only do 3 meals until they are 3lbs or...if they're not eating well with 3 meals a day (but I watch for the first few days in case they are prone to hypoglycemia). But it definitely sounds to me like 2 meals would be enough for Edie.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with Heather. As long as she's eating her other meals, you can definitely remove the third. You can always give her a little snack or treat in between if you feel that she needs it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I use Ike's lunch meal as treats through the day, when he is a good boy, so he still gets it but just 1 or 2 kibbles at a time. He gets fed in the am and evening also.


----------

